

The future of cinema and TV: It’s game over for the hi-res hype - tux1968
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/25/the_future_of_moving_images_the_eyes_have_it/

======
mtgx
tl;dr Doubling (or quadrupling) the frame rate would make for a bigger
improvement than higher resolution.

That's interesting. However, I'd prefer if we just got 4k 120Hz TV's and
screens. Why choose just one?

